# Coolers de Pc - Regulador automático



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 4, 2010)

Les dejo un circuito q*UE* tal vez les sea util.

Ahora q*UE* viene el calor y estamos entre el dilema entre comprarnos coolers baratitos, pero q*UE* genera mucho ruido u otros mas caros pero q*UE* no j***n con el ruido.

La idea es justamente, comprar coolers berretongos y al mismo tiempo disminuir el ruido q*UE* generan usando algun regulador. 

La funcion del regulador es, variar la velocidad de los coolers en funcion de la temperatura del gabinete (auto) o por medio de un potenciometro (manual), usando PWM, osea q*UE* el consumo del circuito es bajo, por lo q*UE* evitamos agregar mas calor al gabinete,  y dependiendo del caso, tampoco requiere usar disipadores.

Funcionamiento:

- El cooler siempre recibe una tension media minima, aproximadamente el 50% (ni se lo escucha), de esta forma no se exige al cooler a la hora de arrancar.

- Modo auto: usando un Lm335z (diodo q*UE* tirar una cierta tension segun la temperatura en ºK), y usando restador/amplificador se consigue una variacion entre el 50% y el 95% de la velocidad del cooler. En este modo, la velocidad solo quedara en funcion de la temperatura. 

Por otro lado esta variacion estara dada en un rango de 10 ºC (configurable a la hora de soldar los componentes), y se puede configurar (mediante el uso de un preset) la temperatura inicial a la que querramos q*UE* funcione, ej. en mi caso lo deje q*UE* empiece en 40ºC, cuando la temperatura del gabinete llegue a 50ºC los coolers estaran al maximo. 

- Modo manual: mediante un pote se varia la velocidad de los coolers entre el 50% y 95%. En este modo el Lm335z no aporta nada.

- Esas variaciones (independientemente si son auto o manual) van a un 556 q*UE* se encarga de generar el PWM, el 556 son 2 555 en 1, uno se usa como disparo (astable) y el otro para modular mediante la entrada de control (monoestable). La frecuencia de la señal a la salida del 556 es de 60 khz (aproximadamente), con lo q*UE* se garantiza q*UE* no se escuche nada (20 a 22khz, frecuencia max. q*UE* podemos escuchar).

- Por ultimo se usa en mosfet (irf510) como llave, para el control del cooler. Se usa un diodo para descargar los inductores de los coolers.

La cantidad de coolers esta dado por el mosfet, q*UE* se banca a tope 5,6A (continua), osea q*UE* tranquilamente se podrian poner 8 coolers o mas (usando disipador en el mismo), y hasta coolers 4 coolers sin usar disipador (1 A entre todos los coolers).

Aca les dejo el circuito por si les interesa:



Parece complejo, pero muy sencillo de hacer, los amplificadores estan en un solo integrado (lm358), y los 555's son un 556. El PCB entro en una plaqueta de 10x5 cm, y el pote/llaves fueron directamente al plastiquito de la bahia. Aca les dejo una foto de como quedo:





Admito q*UE* el frente no es de lo mejor, pero nunca fui un destacado en esas cosas  :-D .

*Pd: en el esquematico a la hora de achicarlo para q**UE** entrara en la foto se juntaron unas pistas, la resistencia de realimentacion del 2do operacional "NO" debe conectarse con masa.*

Cualquier consulta diganme, tengo el diseño del pcb por si les interesa.

De yapa les dejo un programa q*UE* hice para obtener los componentes q*UE* van con un 555 ya sea astable o monoestable, si bien las hojas de datos dan las curvas para un calculo rapido, igual una cuenta de por 1/2 hay.

Les dejo un ej. de como usarlo:

Si quisiera una señal de aprox. 10 kHz con un duty del 25%, el ingreso seria este:

Frec.=10000=10x10^3=10e3
Duty= 25%= 0.25
Capacitor= lo imponen uds., el valor debera ir de 1nf a 100uf. En este caso use 10nf.

Se presiona calcular y aparecen los valores de Ra y Rb.



Usando la tabla de con los valores normalizados, las resistencias q*UE* se venden normalmente son del 5% al 10% de tolerancia, pero los del 10% son los mas comunes.

Eligiendo Ra=6.8e3 Rb=3.3e3, y borrando la frecuencia y el duty, se presionando nuevamente calcular, aparece el valor de frecuencia y de duty a partir de esos valores de resistencia:



Tanto Ra como Rb, corresponden al circuito dado en las hojas de datos. El duty esta dado si la carga se la conecta a Vcc, si se lo conecta a tierra, se obtiene duty= (1-dutycalculado).

Para el calculo de monoestable es similar, impongo Ton y el capacitor, obtengo R, uso la tabla, verifico el nuevo Ton con ese valor de la tabla.

El programa esta hecho en java, asi q*UE* requiere tenerlo instalado, en caso de no tenerlo se lo puede conseguir de aca:

Java SE Runtime Environment: http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp

Funciona en windows y en linux.

Aca les dejo el link:

http://www.esnips.com/doc/77219536-9863-498a-b8e1-c01e6020ade2/Calculo_555


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 4, 2010)

ese circuito seria como un pwm


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 4, 2010)

Si, es la idea, son 2 555, uno funca como disparo y el otro como modulador.

Creo q pusieron en evidencia mi falta de lenguaje .


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 16, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Les dejo un circuito q*UE* tal vez les sea util.
> ................





esta bueno el circuito pero adjunta aunque sea en pdf el pcb


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 16, 2010)

Aca te dejo el link del Pcb:

http://www.esnips.com/doc/016c2cdc-c494-44c7-9ae5-9b0c3c9e148d/PCB---Cooler

Lo podes abrir con el Pcb Wizard.

Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 16, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Aca te dejo el link del Pcb:
> 
> http://www.esnips.com/doc/016c2cdc-c494-44c7-9ae5-9b0c3c9e148d/PCB---Cooler
> 
> ...



el archivo no se muy seguro ya que no es rar subi el archivo en el foro .rar 


saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 16, 2010)

Aca te lo subo.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 16, 2010)

gracias lo voi a probar


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 6, 2010)

Recomendas algún cooler berreta en especial? jaja
Muy bueno tu trabajo, felicitaciones.
Saludos


----------



## DANDY (Feb 7, 2010)

te digo algo.. disculpa que me meta en tu diseño pero en la salida estas manejando mal el mosfet, la resistencia de gate es muy elevada... si usas un ventilador que consuma mas corriente se te quemara el mosfet, disminuye esa resistencia de gate de *10k* a unos *22R* y la resistencia de *100k* a tierra no es necesaria por que el 555 ya hace lo necesario y en estado bajo te da mucho menos resistencia


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 7, 2010)

No entiendo lo que me decis, un fet/mosfet es controlado por tension y no por corriente (como si es el caso de un BJT), por lo tanto para que el mosfet entre en modo saturacion o corte simplemente hay que variar la tension de gate (y no la corriente como sucederia en el BJT), para ello se suele usar un divisor resistivo.

Por otro lado 10k no me parece elevado sabiendo que la maxima corriente que consume el mosfet por gate es del orden del nano amper.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 7, 2010)

nadie niega que un mosfet trabaje de esa manera el problema es que tienen una capacidad interna que hay que descargar rapidamente para que no trabaje en la zona ohmica en esta zona disipa mucha potencia al momento de ponerle mayor corriente en el drenador ...y en tu circuito se esta usando en corte o saturación por lo cual necesitas lo que te dije


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 7, 2010)

Entiendo a lo que te referis, y para la proxima tendre esa capacidad mas en cuenta.

Asi y todo con 3 coolers conectados y sin el uso de ningun disipador, el mosfet no calienta, segun los calculos que hice, se podria colocar hasta 4 coolers (250mA c/u) sin el uso de disipador en el mosfet.


----------



## S1L1S (May 22, 2010)

fijate que tengo un problema  necesito ese mismo esquema  pero lo necesito para regualar  la temperatura de un acuario de 200 lts habia pensado en los coolers para computadora pero necesito el esquema con regulacion de la temperatura entre 20º y 25ºc pero para 4 ventiladores con las sig  especificaciones 1.2 en watts. 12 volts. y .01 amps de corriente dc espero me puedas ayudar gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 22, 2010)

El tema esta en como medis la temperatura del agua, porque con el Lm 335 solo podrias medir el aire dentro de la pecera y me imagino que a vos no te interesa controlar esa temperatura, sino la del agua.

Suponieniendo que controlando la ºT del aire si te alcanza, las modificaciones que deberias hacer del esquema original son las siguientes:

- La resistencia de realimentacion del 1er operacional R3=R7=220Kohm, tienen que ser de 390kohms, con esto modificas el rango de operacion de 10ºC a 5ºC.

- Variar el preset en conector 3 (CN3), hasta obtener un voltaje entre masa y el nodo que se conecta R5 con R4 y R6 igual a 2,93v. Con eso fijas que el regulador opere a partir de 20ºC.

- Si no te interesa que el regulador tenga el modo manual, elimina la rama que tiene el pote con R9, al igual que el CN2 y conecta la salida del 1er operacional directamente a la entrada del 2do a traves de R8.

- Por ultimo, modificar la R18 que va al mosfet, por el valor que recomendo Dandy arriba.

Eso seria todo, el resto se mantiene igual. Con el tema de los coolers, decis que son de 100mA, hasta 8 le podrias poner sin problemas y sin necesidad de un disipador.


----------



## nutler (May 22, 2010)

tengo una inquietud: las lineas verdes que estan en el esquema (PCB ) son puentes?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 23, 2010)

No le des bola a esas lineas verdes.

Son guias para saber como deben ir conectados los componentes, se supone que una vez realizada la conexion se deberian ir, pero al haber modificado la conexion en algun momento, esas lineas quedaron.


----------



## S1L1S (May 24, 2010)

O algun sensor que me puedas recomendar que funcione de igual manera
que sea externo a la pecera
porque no lo puedo meter por la corrocion
y ps muchas gracias por responder ......


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 24, 2010)

Entonces lo que podrias hacer, es usar el mismo sensor apoyado sobre el vidrio (obviamente del lado externo), me imagino que la medicion quedara en funcion de la conductividad termica del vidrio.

Yo lo que haria, es usar un termometro en el agua y comparar la medicion del sensor para ver que tan disitinta es la ºT. A partir de ahi, podrias fijar el intervalo de funcionamiento de los coolers.

Para una mayor comodidad, podrias usar cables que vayan al sensor, y modificar el Pcb donde iria el sensor por una tira de pines.


----------



## g.corallo (May 24, 2010)

una consulta a partir de que elemento mide la temperatura el regulador para los coolers


----------



## Dano (May 24, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> una consulta a partir de que elemento mide la temperatura el regulador para los coolers




LM335                  

Saludos


----------



## S1L1S (May 28, 2010)

Oie en el plano con el circuito tienes 4 integrados de 8 patitas
y en la imagen de como te quedo ya tienes uno con 8 y el otro con 14 cuales son:
Y si me puedes enviar como quedo alfinal el cto para ponerlo en la placa jeje grax


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2010)

S1L1S dijo:


> Oie en el plano con el circuito tienes 4 integrados de 8 patitas
> y en la imagen de como te quedo ya tienes uno con 8 y el otro con 14 cuales son:
> Y si me puedes enviar como quedo alfinal el cto para ponerlo en la placa jeje grax



En el esquema hay 3 integrados:
1 Regulador de tensión (3 Patas TO220)
1 Amplificador Operacional doble (8 Patas DIP)
1 Flip Flop Doble (14 Patas DIP)


----------



## S1L1S (Jun 20, 2010)

No me podras eniar una foto o un archivo del cto impreso 
por la parte del cobre para ver como conectarlos para que me 
quede mas o menos igual al tuyo


----------



## g.corallo (Jun 20, 2010)

S1L1S dijo:


> No me podras eniar una foto o un archivo del cto impreso
> por la parte del cobre para ver como conectarlos para que me
> quede mas o menos igual al tuyo




hola si leyeras los mensajes anteriores lo encontrarias


----------



## S1L1S (Oct 21, 2010)

alguien ayudeme el amplificador doble cual es la placa y la del flip flop tambien y envez del irf540 puedo usar un 840 y en el pcb hay conecciones con rallitas verdes
hay algun problema con ellas??



Fogonazo dijo:


> En el esquema hay 3 integrados:
> 1 Regulador de tensión (3 Patas TO220)
> 1 Amplificador Operacional doble (8 Patas DIP)
> 1 Flip Flop Doble (14 Patas DIP)



hey me puedes ayudar con las matriculas de los integrados que tienes

alguien que me ayude.....!!!!


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 21, 2010)

nono no hay ningun problema con als rayitas verdes es que como habra cambiado el ecorrido de la pista anteriormente el programa le indica que pin debe conectar con otro pin pero si te fijas bien las rayitas verdes tienen el mismo recorrido de las pistas


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 21, 2010)

Exacto, no se porque el pcbwizard no se aviva de las posibles actualizaciones.



> alguien ayudeme
> el amplificador doble cual es la placa
> y la del flip flop tambien
> y envez del irf540 puedo usar un 840
> ...



El Irf840 te va a servir, te saldra mas caro, pero sirve.

Despues no entiendo bien las preguntas, pero el circuito usa:

Lm358 -> 2 amplificadores operacionales en un mismo integrado.
556 -> 2 555 en un mismo integrado.


----------



## S1L1S (Oct 22, 2010)

uhmm este proyecto no sirvio gracias aun asi no *SE* porque ni idea tengo todo exactamente igual y tal y como esta en el pcb y no sirvio
gracias:'(


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 22, 2010)

Seria bueno que des un poco mas de datos 

¿Colocaste los integrados de forma correcta? ¿El mosfet lo colocaste bien? ¿Mediste las tensiones? ¿Configuraste bien la regulacion del preset para fijar la temperatura de trabajo? ¿Los coolers se mueven o no?


----------



## S1L1S (Oct 22, 2010)

p*UE*s si las tenciones y todo esta b*IE*n conecte todo como debe ser y si funciona el ventilador pero no se regula con el potenciometro y tampoco se puede regular con el lm335z

todo esta correcto me fije muy bien todo esta perfecto pero quien sabe *POR* *QUÉ* no funciona


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 23, 2010)

El circuito tiene 2 formas de regular, usando el pote o con el 335. 

Para regular con el pote, la llave CN2 debe esta elegida en el lugar correcto, ¿elegiste bien la llave?

Para regular con el 335, debes fijar una tension de offset usando el preset, si fija una tension muy baja, el rango de temperatura baja X ºC. Si fijas una tensio de 3V entre R5 y GND, el 335 no regula recien hasta los 30ºC y a los 40ºC llega al maximo.

Volviendo con el tema de las tensiones:

- Pone la llave CN2 para usar el pote, medi la tension de salida del 2do operacional que va a la pata 5 de control del 555. Cuando el pote este en "0", la salida del 2do operacional debera ser 5,3v a 5,5v mas o menos. Con el pote a full a la salida del 2do operacional deberias medir 7,3v a 7,5v. Si ves que la salida del operacional no cumple con esas tensiones, el problema viene con ese operacional o de antes.

- Verifica las tensiones del pote: con pote en "0" la caida de tension que deberias medir en R9 deberia ser 9v. Con pote a full, dicha caida deberia ser 6,5V.

- Medir el offset de velocidad minima: verifica que la caida de tension en R12 sea de 5,3v a 5,5v.

Si hasta ahi va todo bien, deberias verifica que los 2 555 funcionan bien, para lo cual necesitas un osciloscopio que seguro no tenes, te propongo lo siguiente:

- Desolda C1, y en su lugar en forma provisoria, coloca un capacitor de 100uf (si te das maña y no queres desoldar el capacitor, ponelo en paralelo con el que ya tenes)
- A la salida del 2do 555, coloca una resistencia 680ohms + un led.

Si los 2 555 funcionan bien, deberias ver que la luz parpadea con una luz tenue, al aumentar el pote esa luz deberia intensificarse.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ahi subo un video para que mas o menos te guies:






La lectura era un tanto inestable porque tenia la camara en una mano y la punta del tester en otra y agrega mi parkinson  .

No se si se llega a escuchar bien como aumenta la velocidad de los coolers, pero el cambio es importante.

Cualquier cosa avisa.


----------



## S1L1S (Oct 23, 2010)

Mira la salida de mi segundo operacional no cambia  para nada
en ningun motivo 
solo eso pero 
tengo todo  conectado como deve ser
gracias por tu aayuda

si pueedes estar a*QU*i maÑana (domingo) como a las 9 de la noche me ayudaas mucho
y si no el lunes tambien como a las 9 *POR*favor gracias...

oye puedo usar un lm35??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ahi esta el problema, si a la salida del 2do operacional tu tension es fija, entonces no estas regulando nada.

Te recomiendo verificar las soldaduras, ver que las pistas esten bien hechas, etc. Si fuiste piola y usaste zocalos, saca el 556 de la placa y anda probando con el pote (no con el 335) las tensiones que mencione, el circuito no es ninguna ciencia, el 2do operacional es simplemente un sumador no inversor que simplemente le suma una tension continua de 5,2v para garantizar una velocidad minima al Cooler y la funcion del pote es ser un divisor resistivo.



> oye puedo usar un lm35??



Primero hace funcionar el regulador con el pote.


----------



## S1L1S (Oct 24, 2010)

ok muchas gracias mañana por la noche te digo como me fue gracias


----------



## S1L1S (Oct 25, 2010)

mmm todo sigue igual ya hasta lo arme otra vz y cambie todos los inteegrados:
noc que pasa??
o segun yo en el primer abujero desde el lado derecho al lado izquierdo va el comun
de el swich y de igual manera el pote vdd??
porque solo la salida del segundo ampli
marca 4.2
nada parecido a lo tuyo
gracias

y ps no varia en nada


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 26, 2010)

No entiendo mucho la pregunta que haces, ¿por que no subis una foto de como te quedo la placa? Mira que el PCB esta espejado para poder usar la plancha.


----------



## S1L1S (Oct 26, 2010)

ps el chiste esk no me queda
y ps ya lo deje morir por la paz
y cuando tenga tiempo otra vez 
te vuelvo a avisar

gracias de todos modos gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 26, 2010)

Una lastima, pero asi es la electronica, hay que poner mucho de uno para que las cosas funcionen  .


----------



## pombie (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola. Realize el proyecto y la verdad muy interesante y me funciona salvo por un problema.
El problema que tengo es que tanto en forma manual como en automatico al variar la velocidad se escucha demasiado ruido en el cooler. El ruido es como a pulsaciones de alta frecuencia en las bobinas del cooler. La reberberancia se mantiene en intesidad de sonido y varia en frecuencia al variar la velocidad. Y desaparece en cuanto llega a la velocidad maxima. Probe con diferentes cooler y pasa lo mismo en todos.

La verdad construi la plaqueta debido al ruido que generan las aspas del cooler en altas rev 1500 rpm aprox. Bajando las rpm con el regulador a la mitad unas 800 rpm el ruido en cuestion es el doble lo que molesta a 1500 rpm, se entiende?.

Lei por ahi que estos ciercuitos de regulacion por PWM tienen esta cuestion. Es asi?.

Gracias por tu tiempo!!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 21, 2011)

Mira yo tuve un problema similar cuando probe este circuito a una frecuencia de 10kHz mas o menos, se escuchaba un ruido muuuy agudo y muuy molesto. Por lo tanto, decidi cambiar la frecuencia y tirarla arriba de los 20kHz (max. frecuencia que escucha el oido humano), sino me equivoco termine mandando esa frecuencia a 60kHz mas o menos, y ahi se dejo de escuchar ese ruido molesto.

Los coolers que uso yo, son de la marca Evercooler que no son caros, pero a maxima velocidad hacen un ruido importante (por si solos), y funcionan sin problemas, tambien probe el circuito con coolers de la marca Noganet (la peor marca que puede existir  ) y no tenian problemas. Sin embargo, con ciertos coolers que vinieron en un gabinete, note que la velocidad minima del circuito no alcanzaba a darle el torque de arranque suficiente (la solucion seria correr el limite inferior de la zona de trabajo, mediante una modificancion en el 2do operacional).

Ahora lo que mencionas, no me paso o por lo menos no a 60kHz, ¿modificaste algun componentes en el circuito? ¿la resistencia R18 de gate es de 10kOhm?


----------



## pombie (Abr 22, 2011)

Amigacho!.. 

Problema solucionado, probe subiendo un poco mas la frecuencia del 555 cambiando el C3 por uno de 100pf... yyy buala!!! desaparecio el ruido molesto. 

Como comentabas anteriormente puede ser por un tema de diseño de las bobinas de los cooler que yo tengo o alguna otra cuestion de los mismos.

Otra modificacion que hice fue la de usar un IRF830 envez del 510 que usaste voz, asi que con respecto a lo de la resistencia R18 no habria problemas ya que la misma solo se utiliza para limitar la corriente de gate del transistor...

Gracias por tu tiempo!!!


----------



## the bk (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola!
No se de donde seas pero tu propuesta de circuito la había estado buscando desde que me inscribí en este foro y no la habia encontrado. 
Soy un total aficionado a la electrónica. Tengo mucha ignorancia todavía pero me gusta aprender continuamente y por ello sigo con paciencia y atención todo lo que ustedes, electrónicos, proponen.

Ya descargué el modelo que hiciste en PCB y me parece plausible. Pero todavía no entiendo como leer algunos componentes. Os pido un poco de paciencia pero necesito aclarar bien cuales componentes lleva tu prototipo. Ya los busqué en cierta tienda de electrónica pero tengo dudas sobre algunos. Según yo, y espero me corrija, los componentes son:

19 resistencias de 1 k ohms. Por lo que se ve en su prototipo usó resistencias de carbón. Yo encontré resistencias de carbon de 1 watt al 5% de tolerancia pero también existen resistencias de precisión y resistencias de plastico de 2watts aunque mas grandes. Mi duda es si usar las primeras o las segundas dado que habia dicho que calculó una tolerancia del 5 al 10%.

2 transistores TO 92A. No los he encontrado aún pero supongo que son de tipo PNP. ¿algun modelo que sugiera?

2 transistores TO 220. Me dijeron que existen muchos modelos pero que me recomendaban el TIP-31 o el TIP 31a pero cada uno tiene una función diferente. Su modelo no aclara mucho sobre esto, supongo que porque usted ya lo da por hecho de cual es el mejor ¿alguna recomendación al respecto?.

1 capacitor a 0.1 microfaradios.
1 capacitor a 0.33 microfaradios.
3 capacitores a 1 faradio. 

No encontré cerámicos como el que puso en su prototipo pero en cambio me dijeron que existen de tantalio y poliester un poco mas grandes

El componente D015 no se que sea realmente. supongo que es un diodo ¿pero que modelo usó? En el esquema gráfico no aparece el modelo ni en el PCB.

En cuanto a los circuitos integrados de 8 y 14 pines no se como pedirlos.  Uno de ellos parece que es el sensor (el IC1) y el otro una especie de contador de tiempos pero no estoy seguro (IC2). En la tienda de electrónica a la que fui me dice que no cuentan con esos sensores asi que necesito ir a una mas especializada y especificar bien si es un CI analógico, CMOS, digital,TTLs, etcétera. Si pudieras indicarme como se piden esos componentes te lo agradeceria infinitamente. 

Ya nada mas una ultima duda con respecto a las terminales: La que dice Cool1 supongo que es donde se conecta los ventiladores, la de POT1 deberia de ser al potenciometro ¿cierto? ¿qué potenciometro recomiendas? Tengo unos de carbón de 5k omhs sin switch. Despues viene la terminal POW01 que debe de ser la que se conecta a la fuente de poder. Luego una que dice SW1 que supongo que es para algun interruptor.  y finalmente tiene una que dice Llav1 de la cual desconozco exactamente a qué se conecta. ¿ podrías aclarar eso?

Ya casi tengo todo listo, en la semana me llega una sierra para comenzar a cortar la placa donde se hace el circuito así que todavía tengo tiempo para conseguir los componentes. Ya había diseñado un prototipo mucho mas rudimentario que el tuyo pero igual y este que presentas resulta ser mas efectivo. Saludos estamos en contacto.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 26, 2011)

the bk dijo:


> ...
> 
> Ya descargué el modelo que hiciste en PCB y me parece plausible. Pero todavía no entiendo como leer algunos componentes. Os pido un poco de paciencia pero necesito aclarar bien cuales componentes lleva tu prototipo. Ya los busqué en cierta tienda de electrónica pero tengo dudas sobre algunos. Según yo, y espero me corrija, los componentes son:
> 
> 19 resistencias de 1 k ohms. Por lo que se ve en su prototipo usó resistencias de carbón. Yo encontré resistencias de carbon de 1 watt al 5% de tolerancia pero también existen resistencias de precisión y resistencias de plastico de 2watts aunque mas grandes. Mi duda es si usar las primeras o las segundas dado que habia dicho que calculó una tolerancia del 5 al 10%.



Definitivamente no. 

Las 19 resistencias no son de 1kohm, sino qu hay de 4k7, 10k, 100k, etc. Por otro lado, no es necesario que las resistencias sean de 1W, de hecho con resistencia de 1/8W deberia alcanzar sin problemas, y sobre la tolerancia, para este circuito no necesitas preocuparte por eso, ya con el circuito en si la medicion tiene un cierto error, asi que no valen la pena gastarte en resistencias del 1%, compra las mas comunes. 




the bk dijo:


> 2 transistores TO 92A. No los he encontrado aún pero supongo que son de tipo PNP. ¿algun modelo que sugiera?



El circuito no requiere transistores de encapsulado To-92, lo que seria Q1 en el esquematico es el sensor de ºT (LM335Z), despues si te fijas bien, en el PCB el otro To-92 dice "Pres1" que sera un preset (resistencia variable con un destornillador), ajustando ese preset fijas la ºT a la que el circuito empieza a funcionar.  




the bk dijo:


> 2 transistores TO 220. Me dijeron que existen muchos modelos pero que me recomendaban el TIP-31 o el TIP 31a pero cada uno tiene una función diferente. Su modelo no aclara mucho sobre esto, supongo que porque usted ya lo da por hecho de cual es el mejor ¿alguna recomendación al respecto?.



En el equematico (se encuentra en el 1er mensaje, como tonto me olvide incluirlo con el PCB en el .rar), se ve que los dos To-220 usados son para:

- 7809: regulador de 9v.
- IRF510: mosfet.

El 7809 seguro que lo conseguis, el IRF510 tal vez no, tendrias que averiguar que mosfet de ese tipo tienen. En caso de no conseguir mosfet, para usar un Tip-31 deberias modificar algunos valores y sacar algunos componentes (en ese caso yo te ayudo).



the bk dijo:


> 1 capacitor a 0.1 microfaradios.
> 1 capacitor a 0.33 microfaradios.
> 3 capacitores a 1 faradio.



Necesitas 4:

- 1x 330nF (que es lo mismo que 0,33uF que mencionaste) 
- 2x 10nF
- 1x 15nF



the bk dijo:


> No encontré cerámicos como el que puso en su prototipo pero en cambio me dijeron que existen de tantalio y poliester un poco mas grandes



Los 3 ultimos deberias conseguirlos de ceramico. El 1ero es posible que lo consigas electrolitico. 



the bk dijo:


> El componente D015 no se que sea realmente. supongo que es un diodo ¿pero que modelo usó? En el esquema gráfico no aparece el modelo ni en el PCB.



Ni idea donde aparece ese componente .



the bk dijo:


> En cuanto a los circuitos integrados de 8 y 14 pines no se como pedirlos.  Uno de ellos parece que es el sensor (el IC1) y el otro una especie de contador de tiempos pero no estoy seguro (IC2). En la tienda de electrónica a la que fui me dice que no cuentan con esos sensores asi que necesito ir a una mas especializada y especificar bien si es un CI analógico, CMOS, digital,TTLs, etcétera. Si pudieras indicarme como se piden esos componentes te lo agradeceria infinitamente.



IC1: LM328, 2 amplificadores operacional en un integrado.
IC2: 556, son 2 555 en 1 solo integrado. 



the bk dijo:


> Ya nada mas una ultima duda con respecto a las terminales: La que dice Cool1 supongo que es donde se conecta los ventiladores, la de POT1 deberia de ser al potenciometro ¿cierto? ¿qué potenciometro recomiendas? Tengo unos de carbón de 5k omhs sin switch. Despues viene la terminal POW01 que debe de ser la que se conecta a la fuente de poder. Luego una que dice SW1 que supongo que es para algun interruptor.  y finalmente tiene una que dice Llav1 de la cual desconozco exactamente a qué se conecta. ¿ podrías aclarar eso?



Cool1: exacto, ahi deberias colocar el ventilador, respetando la polaridad del mismo. 
Pot1: exacto, es el potenciometro para poder controlar manualmente los ventiladores. El valor del mismo es de 10k, pero podrias usar ese de 5kohms modificando el valor de R9 por una resistencia de 12k.



the bk dijo:


> Ya casi tengo todo listo, en la semana me llega una sierra para comenzar a cortar la placa donde se hace el circuito así que todavía tengo tiempo para conseguir los componentes. Ya había diseñado un prototipo mucho mas rudimentario que el tuyo pero igual y este que presentas resulta ser mas efectivo. Saludos estamos en contacto.



Es importante aclarar que el PCB esta listo para ser usado con el metodo de la plancha, es decir ya esta espejado. Si el circuito lo vas a realizar con un marcador, deberas espejar el PCB.


----------



## the bk (Abr 27, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda comefulanito4. Solo para confirmar he encontrado ya algunos componentes que adjunto a continuación. los de cuadro rojo son lo mas parecido que he encontrado y no se si todos ellos funcionen. Perdondad pero me he quedado un poco corto con el componente llave 1. Todo lo demas ya lo he verificado y ha sido aclarado muy bien.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 27, 2011)

Voy por pasos:

- Llave 1: es una llave selectora que te permite elegir el modo de regular los ventiladores. Modo manual los regulas con el potenciometro, modo automatico por medio del sensor. Esta llave debe ser selectora con punto medio.

- El IRF610 te sirve como mosfet para este circuito, de hecho esta recontra sobredimensionado (vas a poder colocar mas coolers en paralelo). Su ubicacion es donde pusiste el sensor, que en el PCB figura como Q1 (habre hecho un cambio en el esquematico de nombre y no actualizo el PCB) y el sensor debera ir donde pusiste el IRF610.

- El regulador 7809 lo pusiste bien, acordate de leer las hojas de datos para no equivocarte en la posicion de los terminales.

- Sw1: sera una llave comun, para encender o apagar los ventiladores.

- C1, C2 y C4: estan bien.

- C3: el valor es incorrecto, 22uF es muy grande, tenes que cambiarlo por uno de 15nF (nano faradios).

- El preset que compraste es de 1kohm, deberia ser de 470ohms. O cambias el preset, o cambias R5 y R4.

- LM358: lo colocaste donde debe ir el 556, el 358 es el IC1.

- MC1458: es un amplificador operacional al igual que el lm358, esta de mas.

- Te falta el IC2 que es el 556 (LM556)

- R18 cambialo por una resistencia chica (22 a 100 ohms), y R19 no la coloques.

Ahora sobre la construccion del PCB te tiro los siguientes tips:

- El modelo del preset que compraste es distinto al mio (fisicamente hablando), con lo cual vas a tener que modificar el footprint (las distancias de los agujeros) que puse yo.

- Tanto para IC1 como para IC2 te aconsejo comprar Zocalos, que sirven para colocar los IC o sacarlos cuando sea necesario.

- El sensor te recomiendo no soldarlo en el PCB, te va a ser mas util conectarlo por cables y de esta forma poder ir probando que sucede con el sensor midiendo en distintas areas de tu PC. Para hacer esto, modifica el footprint, y hacelo de 3 patas en fila (no como hice yo de 2 patas en fila y una mas adelantada), de esta forma podes usar pines machos para pcb y en el sensor pines hembra, de lo contrario podes soldar el cable directamente.

Cualquier duda avisame.


----------



## the bk (Abr 27, 2011)

Listo con los cambios Cosme. ¡Veo que sos un experto en esto de los circuitos!
Que bueno que aclaras que el sensor no necesariamente se debería de conectar en el circuito. El problema que pretendo resolver se encuentra en dos ventiladores que no son controlados por la tarjeta madre y emiten un ruido espantoso (obviamente no están sucios). Estos ventiladores mantienen la temperatura de la tarjeta de video que se encuentra en la parte de atrás donde no les llega aire de los otros ventiladores y fue necesario integrarlos porque se calentaba mucho la tarjeta. Ahora bien, siguiendo tu prototipo, coincido que el mejor lugar para colocar el dispositivo debería ser en la parte frontal del gabinete, de modo que si seria necesario empotrar el sensor lo mas cerca posible de la tarjeta mediante una especie de  repisa que ya mismo estoy construyendo mientras que nuestro circuito se tenga que conectar mediante cables. En cuanto a los componentes que faltan me temo que tendré que ir al centro de la ciudad a buscarlos porque aqui cerca no los hay. Estoy seguro que si los encontraré y si no pues ya te pediré un poco de asesoría con las resistencias que tendría que modificar.
Por otro lado, también había notado que la R19 no tenia un propósito claro, si vos me lo permite modificaré un poco el diseño para perfeccionarlo.
Una última cosa y espero no abusar tanto: Decís que el preset regula la temperatura a la que se activaría el sistema automático. ¿Cómo vos sabes cuando esto va a suceder? ¿Es cosa de tomar un termómetro y verificar a qué temperatura se prende y luego ajustarlo o viene con cierto calibre que indique la temperatura que registra?.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 28, 2011)

the bk dijo:
			
		

> Por otro lado, también había notado que la R19 no tenia un propósito claro, si vos me lo permite modificaré un poco el diseño para perfeccionarlo.



Originalmente estaba pensado para la descarga de la capacidad parasita del mosfet en el gate. Pero como bien dice DANDY arriba, el 555 ya se encarga de hacerlo. Asi y todo, por las dudas te recomiendo dejar en el PCB la opcion de esa resistencia.



			
				the bk dijo:
			
		

> Una última cosa y espero no abusar tanto...



Para eso esta el foro, para sacarnos las dudas.



			
				the bk dijo:
			
		

> Decís que el preset regula la temperatura a la que se activaría el sistema automático. ¿Cómo vos sabes cuando esto va a suceder? ¿Es cosa de tomar un termómetro y verificar a qué temperatura se prende y luego ajustarlo o viene con cierto calibre que indique la temperatura que registra?.



La forma de calibrar ese preset, es simplemente midiendo la tension en el terminal de R5 con R4 respecto a tierra. En funcion a eso, deberias hacer esto:

[LATEX]Temperatura_{deseada}= (Vmedida.100-273) [C][/LATEX]

Esto es en el caso ideal, sin tener en cuenta las variaciones de resistencia por la ºT (eso hara que esa tension varie un poco).


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 9, 2012)

Hola cosmefulanito.

Excelente proyecto, es justo el que buscaba.
Pero despues de leer el post y ver tantas modificaciones que se han hecho, me surgen algunas dudas sobre algunso componentes.

LA primera, es que no puedo abrir el PCB, salen cosas raras.
Luego:
Por ejemplo, Q1 (LM335Z) como va conectado? En el esquema sale como si fuera un transistor (cosa que no es) y el circuito real tiene tres patas: Adj, V+ y V-.
La resistencia de realimentacion del segundo operacional (R13=100K) es la que no debe estar conectada a GND, cierto?
Un compañero dijo que para subier la frecuencia del 555 a 60Khz habia que modificar C3=100pF, en el esquematico no viene, por tanto, supongo que habra que modificarlo no?
A la salida del 7809 no seria conveniente colocar un condensador de 100nF a la salida?
R18=10K la disminuyo a 22R como dice dandy? y R19=100k?
Para que empiece a funcionar a 20º y a 35º esten al maximo dos ventiladores que voy a poner como seria?
Un ventilador controlado por PMW necesita 4 cables: v+, v-, control de rpm y el de pmw. El de su video solo tiene dos cables, entonces, sigue funcionando el sistema igual? sigue comportandose como un pmw a pesar que solo tenga dos cables su ventilador?

Espero no abusar mucho su tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 10, 2012)

luisvc91 dijo:


> Hola cosmefulanito.
> 
> Excelente proyecto, es justo el que buscaba.
> Pero despues de leer el post y ver tantas modificaciones que se han hecho, me surgen algunas dudas sobre algunso componentes.
> ...



Para poder abrirlo necesitas el Pcb Wizard, lamentablemente en su momento no lo pase a PDF. Tené en cuenta que ese PCB está pensado para hacerlo con la plancha, es decir no hay que espejarlo ni nada.



luisvc91 dijo:


> Luego:
> Por ejemplo, Q1 (LM335Z) como va conectado? En el esquema sale como si fuera un transistor (cosa que no es) y el circuito real tiene tres patas: Adj, V+ y V-.



El footprint del LM335 es un TO-92, por eso utilicé la forma de un transistor en el esquemático, para que en el PCB me quedará ese encapsulado (con ese programa nunca aprendí a realizar mis propias librerías). Entonces si te fijás en la hoja de datos del LM335, vas a darte cuenta como va conectado y compararlo con el PCB.



luisvc91 dijo:


> La resistencia de realimentacion del segundo operacional (R13=100K) es la que no debe estar conectada a GND, cierto?



No, la R14, fijate que se junto con masa. Después veo si puedo subir de nuevo el esquema.



luisvc91 dijo:


> Un compañero dijo que para subier la frecuencia del 555 a 60Khz habia que modificar C3=100pF, en el esquematico no viene, por tanto, supongo que habra que modificarlo no?



No tenés que modificar nada, no importa tener 60kHz exactos (de hecho en el circuito tenés algo entre 55 y 60kHz), lo que importa es el manejo de PWM y que la frecuencia sea lo suficientemente alta como para no escuchar el ruido de "switcheo" de los ventiladores, puedo asegurarte que este mismo circuito con 10kHz funciona bien, pero los ventiladores hacen un ruido importante.



luisvc91 dijo:


> A la salida del 7809 no seria conveniente colocar un condensador de 100nF a la salida?



Si, podrías agregárselo para un mejor filtrado a la salida del mismo, eso si no pongas un capacitor muy chico, de lo contrario el regulador no funciona bien.



luisvc91 dijo:


> R18=10K la disminuyo a 22R como dice dandy? y R19=100k?



R18 llevalo  a una resistencia chica como dice Dandy para no tener problemas con la capacidad parásita del mosfet y el R19 podrías sacarlo, de todas formas yo lo dejaría para asegurar que el mosfet se descargue completamente cuando el circuito este apagado.



luisvc91 dijo:


> Para que empiece a funcionar a 20º y a 35º esten al maximo dos ventiladores que voy a poner como seria?



Para que empiece a funcionar en 20º, solo tenés que mover el preset (que puse como CN3) hasta obtener 2,93V en el nodo entre R4 y R5. 

Para que tu variación máxima sea de 15ºC en vez de 10ºC, R3 y R7 deberían ser de 150kOhm.



luisvc91 dijo:


> Un ventilador controlado por PMW necesita 4 cables: v+, v-, control de rpm y el de pmw. El de su video solo tiene dos cables, entonces, sigue funcionando el sistema igual? sigue comportandose como un pmw a pesar que solo tenga dos cables su ventilador?



A diferencia de los controles de PWM que suelen venir en los mother, en este circuito no medís los RPM del ventilador y para conseguir el PWM con Vcc y GND alcanza, pensá que el corte para generar el PWM lo hace el transistor.

SERGIOD, si te interesá el circuito te recomiendo que lo simules y que lo pruebes en protoboard usando una lampara incandescente como fuente de calor.


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 10, 2012)

Gracias por tus respuestas.

Ahora lo estoy simulando en proteus a ver que tal.

Tengo otra duda, podria alimentar todo el circuito con 12v? ya que el ventilador trabaja a esa tension, aprovecharia un 7812 para regular todo. Cambiarian mucho las resistencias y valores de temperatura?

SAludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 10, 2012)

luisvc91 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tus respuestas.
> 
> Ahora lo estoy simulando en proteus a ver que tal.
> 
> ...



Los ventiladores van conectados a 12v, lo que no va conectado a 12v es el circuito lógico, debido a que el 555 a la hora de modular necesita una tensión estable para fijar los límites del pwm (simula el circuito con una alimentación de 12v y fijate que el PWM no llega casi al 100%).

Por otro lado no podés usar un 7812 si tu tensión de entrada son 12v  .



			
				SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Si me interesa gracias por tu recomendación a ver si me doy tiempo
> que simulador recomiendas el livewire u otro



Yo use el pspice, pero con el multisim no deberías tener problema alguno. No te aconsejo usar el Livewire y el proteus (por lo menos para mi) para simular circuitos analógicos no es muy bueno si se lo compara con el pspice/multisim.


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 11, 2012)

Hola cosme.

No me entendiste, me explique mal.

Utilizas el 7809 para mantener una tension estable a 9v.
Pero claro, el ventilador suele trabajar a 12v, por lo tanto, tal y como esta el circuito necesito 12v antes del 7809.
Mi pregunta era, si con otra fuente de alimentacion, por ejemplo 15 o 18v, puedo poner un 7812 para estabilizar esos 12v y con esos 12v alimentar el circuito logico y el ventilador.


Ahora cuando termine el diseño en proteus lo subiera y subire otro archivo con lo que digo y ya me dices si es viable o no.


Una cosa, la llave selectora (llave CN2) es un interruptor con punto medio?
Saludos


EDITO:

He montado el circuito en proteus, con sus respectivos componente. Adjunto circuito en PDF (745.pdf)
Cosme, está correcto?
La modificacion que yo decia acerca de los 12V es, que en vez de poner una fuente (transformador) de 12v (para el ventilador) y luego el 7809 para alimentar el diseño logico con tension constante, poner otra fuente cualquiera (por ejemplo 15V) con su regulador de 12V y con eso alimentar tanto al diseño logico como al ventilador (asi tiene tension constante tambien, 12v) cuando el diseño logico lo permita.
Luego lo he simulado y me da un error que no se quitar, el error esta en los archivos Sin título y Sin título 2. Tambien he subido el archivo en proteus.

A ver si me podeis hechar una manos.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 11, 2012)

luisvc91 dijo:
			
		

> Utilizas el 7809 para mantener una tension estable a 9v.
> Pero claro, el ventilador suele trabajar a 12v, por lo tanto, tal y como esta el circuito necesito 12v antes del 7809.
> Mi pregunta era, si con otra fuente de alimentacion, por ejemplo 15 o 18v, puedo poner un 7812 para estabilizar esos 12v y con esos 12v alimentar el circuito logico y el ventilador.



No es buena idea debido a la potencia que vas a tener que disipar con ese 7809 (perdés toda la magia original del circuito PWM usando ese regulador), además vas a estar limitado por corriente en la cantidad de coolers que podés manejar. Podés usar directamente esos 15v de fuente para los ventiladores y la parte lógica si alimentarlo con una tensión regulada (tal como hice con los 12v de fuente que tira la PC).



			
				luisvc91 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora cuando termine el diseño en proteus lo subiera y subire otro archivo con lo que digo y ya me dices si es viable o no.
> 
> 
> Una cosa, la llave selectora (llave CN2) es un interruptor con punto medio?
> Saludos



Verificá la conexión del 335, creo que estas conectando la pata de ajuste y no la de tierra y la llave SW1 que pusiste debería ser con punto medio como mencionaste, para elegir entre modo automático (por el 335) o manual (por pote). 



			
				luisvc91 dijo:
			
		

> Luego lo he simulado y me da un error que no se quitar, el error esta en los archivos Sin título y Sin título 2.



Sobre la simulación, el problema que tiene el proteus es que cuando la parte analógica se le complica un poco, no puede resolverlo, mi consejo es que uses el multisim/pspice, aca les dejo el circuito para el multisim 11, en el no usé un regulador de tensión de 9v, directamente usé una fuente con esa tensión. Por otro lado no use el 335z (ya que el multisim no lo tiene) y use una fuente de tensión.

¿Que deberías entender antes de simular?

- Lo ideal es que entiendas el circuito, por lo menos antes de llegar a los 2 555, osea entender lo que realizan los operacionales. Luego la parte del 555, ver la hoja de datos del propio 555 que dan una explicación de esa combinación de usar 2 555 para modular la señal. 

- Como funciona el 335, los valores de tensión según la ºT.

- Como funciona el preset de referencia (ej. si quisiera que el circuito empiece en 30ºC el preset debe garantizar 3,03v a la entrada negativa del 1er operacional)

- Que tensión obtengo a la salida del 1er operacional. Ej. si el 335 me arroja 3,05v y el preset de referencia fue ajustado a 2,97v, a la salida del 1er operacional debería tener (3,05v-2,97v)*22=1,76v.

- A la salida del 2do operacional podrá variar entre 5,3v (velocidad mínima de los ventiladores) y 7,5v (velocidad máxima de los ventiladores)

- Por último ver como varía el duty de la señal cuadrada a la salida del último 555.


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 11, 2012)

Hola.

Perfecto, lo simulare en el Psipce a ver.....

Y el 335, lo conecté como entendi el layout que subiste. Entonces, creo que es positivo al nodo R1 y R2 y el negativo a tierra.
Y por ultimo, la llave CN2, si tiene punto medio, cuando lo dejo en punto medio (ni manual ni automatico) como se comporta el circuito?

SAludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 11, 2012)

luisvc91 dijo:


> Y el 335, lo conecté como entendi el layout que subiste. Entonces, creo que es positivo al nodo R1 y R2 y el negativo a tierra.



Fijate en la hojas de datos:



Esa es la vista inferior, vos tenés que conectar V+ a la resistencia, V- a masa y Vadj dejarlo en el aire (se usa para calibrar bien el sensor, para este tipo de aplicaciones no lo veo necesario).



luisvc91 dijo:


> Y por ultimo, la llave CN2, si tiene punto medio, cuando lo dejo en punto medio (ni manual ni automatico) como se comporta el circuito?
> 
> SAludos



Excelente punto, lo ideal es conseguir una llave selectora en vez de una de punto medio, pero en mi caso no lo pude conseguir, así que cuando la llave queda en ese punto la entrada positiva queda "en el aire" (algo poco feliz), asi que te recomiendo tratar de buscar una llave selectora (punto común con dos posiciones) o si solo podés conseguir una llave de 3 posiciones, poné una resistencia de 10kohm que funcione como pull-down y de esa forma conseguís que en caso de tener la llave en esa posición la velocidad será la mínima.


----------

